# Drexel fo cheap or USC fo not cheap



## crazygopher (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm going into my senior year in highschool. I just placed 2nd in the Drexel 10-page screenplay contest and they really want me to go there. I won a $3,000 scholarship, and I'm assuming I could get more money too.

But before all this happened, I was hoping to go to either USC or BU (I LOVE Boston and it's a good school too). Now I haven't applied or anything, and I know it's a tough school do get into. Lets just assume I get accepted. Do you think the benefits (if there are any) of going to USC and BEING in LA outway the price difference? Or should I just go to Drexel?

I figure USC has better film connections than Drexel but I could be wrong.

Input?


----------



## crazygopher (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm going into my senior year in highschool. I just placed 2nd in the Drexel 10-page screenplay contest and they really want me to go there. I won a $3,000 scholarship, and I'm assuming I could get more money too.

But before all this happened, I was hoping to go to either USC or BU (I LOVE Boston and it's a good school too). Now I haven't applied or anything, and I know it's a tough school do get into. Lets just assume I get accepted. Do you think the benefits (if there are any) of going to USC and BEING in LA outway the price difference? Or should I just go to Drexel?

I figure USC has better film connections than Drexel but I could be wrong.

Input?


----------



## pgPyro (Jun 16, 2003)

Talk to Chris about Boston University.  I think he went there and worked there.

"Don't breathe or I'll kill you!"


----------



## Drew Johnton (Jun 17, 2003)

When was this screenwriting CONTEST???


DAMMIT!!!  I mised out!!.... DARN!!!


DO you know of any others you can tell me about... i feel horrible now, cause i have a really god script.


----------



## crazygopher (Jun 18, 2003)

This one was for High School Juniors...I found it when looking for film schools. It's the only one I've entered so far...


----------

